# Envoyer seulement le son avec AIRPLAY



## dioxyd (28 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, tout est dans le titre , je cherche envoyer uniquement le son via airplay et non la video avec , cette pratique fonctionne bien avec mon iPad sur le freebox server , mais je ne peux faire de même avec le mac sauf exception en passant par iTunes .
Je cherche par exemple a diffuser le son de youtube peu importe le navigateur sur mon récepteur en gardant l image sur le mac .

pour être plus clair , j ai le freebox server dans une autre pièce et j'envoi du son dessus pour écouter de la musique , donc il y a pas d 'écran .


merci pour votre aide


----------



## ninkasi67 (28 Décembre 2016)

hello , tu vas dans preferences système ensuite son , puis sortie et tu sélectionnes ....


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2016)

Ou alors un appui sur l'icône du son dans la barre de menu, avec la touche alt enfoncée…


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## mat1696 (28 Décembre 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ou alors un appui sur l'icône du son dans la barre de menu, avec la touche alt enfoncée…
> 
> 
> *Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.



Depuis Sierra, y a même plus besoin d'enfoncer la touche alt pour pouvoir choisir la sortie...


----------



## dioxyd (28 Décembre 2016)

super , merci pour votre aide ...

par contre peux t on diffuser sur plusieurs récepteurs en même temps ??


----------



## mat1696 (28 Décembre 2016)

Sauf erreur oui, dans iTunes en appuyant sur l'icone d'Airplay tu peux sélectionner sur quels appareils diffuser la musique et sinon tu peux ouvrir "Configuration audio et midi" et appuyer sur le + puis créer un périphérique à sorties multiples, puis clique droit dessus et "Utiliser cette sortie par défaut".
Logiquement ça devrait fonctionner...


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2016)

Par contre je me demande si en regardant une vidéo YouTube sur le Mac tout en diffusant le son par AirPlay, on garde la synchronisation son/image.... (ce qui nécessite de retarder l'affichage de la video pour attendre que le son soit "arrivé" sur l'appareil de diffusion)


----------



## mat1696 (29 Décembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Par contre je me demande si en regardant une vidéo YouTube sur le Mac tout en diffusant le son par AirPlay, on garde la synchronisation son/image.... (ce qui nécessite de retarder l'affichage de la video pour attendre que le son soit "arrivé" sur l'appareil de diffusion)



Avec Configuration Audio et Midi, il y a une option pour ça sauf erreur... Mais faudrait tester


----------



## dioxyd (30 Décembre 2016)

erreur


----------



## dioxyd (30 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Sauf erreur oui, dans iTunes en appuyant sur l'icone d'Airplay tu peux sélectionner sur quels appareils diffuser la musique et sinon tu peux ouvrir "Configuration audio et midi" et appuyer sur le + puis créer un périphérique à sorties multiples, puis clique droit dessus et "Utiliser cette sortie par défaut".
> Logiquement ça devrait fonctionner...



Oui dans iTunes , il y a pas de problèmes pour sélectionner plusieurs sortie audio ..
Moi ça serait plutôt quand j'utilise youtube , envoyer le son sur le freebox player et le freebox server qui sont dans 2 pièces différentes pour avoir le même son .
ce qui fonctionne bien avec iTunes même d'un pc sous windows .
mais sans iTunes ????

je ne trouve pas "Configuration audio et midi"


----------



## mat1696 (30 Décembre 2016)

dioxyd a dit:


> Oui dans iTunes , il y a pas de problèmes pour sélectionner plusieurs sortie audio ..
> Moi ça serait plutôt quand j'utilise youtube , envoyer le son sur le freebox player et le freebox server qui sont dans 2 pièces différentes pour avoir le même son .
> ce qui fonctionne bien avec iTunes même d'un pc sous windows .
> mais sans iTunes ????
> ...



Tu ouvres Spotlight (loupe en haut à droite), puis tu écris le nom de l'app...


----------



## dioxyd (31 Décembre 2016)

merci , j en apprends tt les jours ...

Par contre je sais pas si je m'y prends mal , mais impossible de paramètres mes 2 sorties en même temps hormis avec iTunes ...


----------



## mat1696 (1 Janvier 2017)

dioxyd a dit:


> merci , j en apprends tt les jours ...
> 
> Par contre je sais pas si je m'y prends mal , mais impossible de paramètres mes 2 sorties en même temps hormis avec iTunes ...



Bonne année au passage  Si tu vas dans le petit "+" en bas à gauche, puis "périphérique à sortie multiple", ensuite tu sélectionnes tes enceintes airplay, puis clique droit sur ton "périph à sortie multiple" et "par défaut pour la sortie audio". Ça ne fonctionne pas?


----------

